# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  Leecher-Free Account Giveaways

## AntonJ3000

Hey guys.

Just thinking *there should be* a 5rep minimum rep to view the Account Giveaway forums.

As it is now, *It's full of Leechers* refreshing page until it come a new thread, Giving us Non-Leechers hard to get the account.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Leechers have as much right to win an account as you or I

----------


## MaiN

I agree, you see so much spam because of leechers wanting the 50 posts required to get into it.

----------


## Mr. Herbert

Thats wh ywe have contirbutors eiltes and share section

----------


## Zoidberg

Yup, use the private forums. (Imo)

----------


## KuRIoS

has this been posted before??? OMG YES IT HAS...
we have shared lounge or contributor section for this...
/closed

----------

